# Whew! So many choices.



## c10250 (Feb 3, 2009)

grease patties are for tracheal mites.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*I am wondering about controlling varroa mites.*

You need to do mite drop on a sticky board prior to any treatment.
Ernie


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Petunia. There is a ton of info
from many good folks here.

Try posting this in "Diseases & Pests" and you'll likely get
more responses. 

Again, glad you're here.


----------

